# Crown Imperial Kitchens - Yes or No!



## Beacons123 (9 Feb 2013)

I'm considering buying a Crown Imperial kitchen, however there is a mixture of reviews online and some pretty bad ones from a few years back.

Does anyone have any recent experience with Crown Imperial and any feedback would be appreciated :?: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MARK.B. (9 Feb 2013)

Dont have any experience of that brand but if all the negative feedback is years old it suggests that maybe they have listened and the product is now much better.


----------



## chippy1970 (9 Feb 2013)

I've fitted loads of crown imperial kitchens. They are very good kitchens I've never heard anyone say anything bad about them. They come with solid backs not thin rubbish like many other makes. The hardware is all blum, the last one I fitted had the fully integrated soft close blum hinges (very smart).


----------



## chippy1970 (9 Feb 2013)

Which model were you looking at ?

Where are you in the country I might be able to recommend a supplier.


----------



## Beacons123 (9 Feb 2013)

thanks for the replies - I'm considering either the Ashton or Midsomer Painted.


----------



## chippy1970 (9 Feb 2013)

Another brand I've fitted a couple of recently that are really good are PRONORM they are German the carcases are thinner 15mm but the quality and price are excellent. They put a lot of thought into their kitchens .


----------



## Beacons123 (10 Feb 2013)

help please - Does Crown offer any tall housings for microwaves??


----------

